# Breeder In/Near Maine



## jlarivie

I am looking for a reputable havanese breeder in the Maine area. I have no issues travelling a bit to find a good breeder as I was willing to drive 3 hours to RI. I was thinking of contacting a breeder in RI that my brother got his havenese from about 10 years ago but I read a post here about that same breeder with a horror story from about 2008 and people recommending to stay away so now I am not sure what to do. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## morriscsps

Jubo-Lee Havanese in NH is very reputable. They do all the medical testing and also show their dogs.


----------



## krandall

Jubo-Lee is a great breeder, and there are several other great breeders in southern N.E. I WOULD stay away from the RI breeder I think you are talking about.


----------



## Rita Nelson

morriscsps said:


> Jubo-Lee Havanese in NH is very reputable. They do all the medical testing and also show their dogs.


I highly recommend June Hartzog, Jubo-Lee Havanese also. We got Tucker from June and have learned to really appreciate her for many different reasons. June lives in Amherst, NH. She welcomes your call about any issue or question that might arise and loves to hear about her little pups and how they're doing in their forever homes.


----------

